

Two simple changes to make Bing better - FailMore
http://jeichlersummers.tumblr.com/post/64721854730/two-simple-changes-to-make-bing-better

======
pedalpete
I was hoping for something with some metrics as to changes that would make
bing better. This is nothing but one persons feelings on some simple changes
that I personally don't think would make a difference.

I haven't been able to put my finger on it, but when using Bing (and yes I try
on occasion), I find the results to be just as good as Google, but for some
reason, I don't seem to click as much on Bing links. Bing just feels a bit
colder and less welcoming, yet at the same time, it is so similar to Google
that I can't figure out why that might be.

